
Aurum Project – The Golden Blockchain a Cryptocurrency Backed by Real Gold - 247CryptoNews
http://247cryptonews.com/aurum-project-the-golden-blockchain-a-cryptocurrency-backed-by-real-gold/
======
kolev
Remember e-Gold?

~~~
247CryptoNews
something like that :)) .

